# Lynnhaven Report 6/27 - 6/28



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

Dean and I arived from Richmond just before 8:00 (traffic was not fun) at the Crab Creek Launch. We were very pleased to see that a good group of fellow POL Brethren all still at the CC Launch. 










We finally launch and head out in the general direction of the Tennis Courts. We stop along the way to fish the grassline and to fish for a lost rod. Nothing going there. We head out across the inlet. After a while run into one of our buddies in the marsh and he is pulling a nice 24" pup behind his yak. At this point Tug and Mr. Lynnhaven depart our company and we move on to the oyster bar. We are out there for a brief moment when on of my rod's bend lightly. I would prefer to call my first catch a spotless Red, but it was just a little 6 inch Croaka. We pack up after a bit and head to another spot and set up. I was convinced that DV8 lead us there just to watch us get stuck in the soft bottom but we set up anyway. After a bit my line goes off and low and behold it was actually a Red. DV8 ran over with the net assist and after a bit got this guy into the boat. Thanks for the assist DV8








He is small but I am happy. And onto the stringer he goes. 

DV8 asks a question about what I was using for baid (I should have lied) but told him that it was nothing but frozen mullet. He baits up with mullet and in short order his reel goes off. I lend the assist to him this time and he lands a 24"er. Hook out and onto the stringer he goes. 









After that DV8's line goes off again pretty quickly. Agent lends this assist this time (If memory serves). This time another 24"er that goes on the stringer. And to follow it up, DV8 gets his line running for a third @ 23" and onto the stringer that one goes. Now he is looking for upgrades.

Dean finally gets his line screaming and brings it in to get tangled with a crab pot bouy line. DV8 runs the assist and despite losing a shoe, gets the line untangled and he nets the fish for Dean. (for those concerned, DV8's shoe was found shortly after the netting). Dean measures in with a nice 24"er.









After Dean's fish, my line goes off again but this time it is my light rig. I am trying to get the fish in and DV8 is assisting when the fish takes a quick run under my yak comes back out and right between my legs where it tangles the line amongst my legs and possibly the stringer or anchor line as well. The line snaps and I weep. 

At some point during this stop Agent VA went across to a different flat so we lost track of him. We fished this spot for a bit longer with no luck and decide to head out in the direction of the voices we heard. We anchor up by the bar that Agent VA, Mr Lynnhaven, and Tug are fishing and set up shop. Agent is sporting his stringer with two nice fish 24"ers if I am not mistaken. :shock: And we get reports of Tug having landed two 27"+ fish. Of course Mr. Lynnhaven is commenting on the golden horseshoe firmly tucked up Tug's hindquarters. Anyway, we fish that area for a bit and Nat's line goes off. Finally got his skunk off too. He lands a 24"er and loads it onto his stringer. Sorry but I was a ways away to get a photo of that (and I missed many other photo op's) A little while later we hear his line go off again. And he lands another 24"er and onto the stringer he goes.

I was getting kinda tired of not catching and decided to throw out a shrimp while my mullet soaked. Just as I get my line out, my mullet line starts screaming. This caused for a minor moment of chaos as it tangled in my shrimp line. I have to thank Dean for the assist in untangling as well as the red because he stopped running when my line was tangled. I was sure that he had thrown the hook but when I started to bring the line in it started screaming again. Tug grab's his net and starts running out to the end of my line. After a brief game of cat an mouse Tug nets the fish and hands over the net to me. Dean gave me another assist in unhooking and we spent about 5 minutes or so measuring the fish because it was right at 26". We made sure before putting it on the stringer that it was not over slot. I handed the camera over to Dean and asked him to take a shot. 








Anyway, we fish the area a bit longer. Tug landed a smaller pup but the fishing slowed up. We head over to another spot and fished for a bit. Then many of us just slow floated while tossing lines. I end up hooking into one more over there that measured in at just over 25" but not much else was going on. The group begins to split up and we meander our way stopping here and there to fish but not much else is happening. We slowly made it back to the launch site and watches as everyone slowly returned. Talking to the folks as they came in, it was apparent that it was a fantastic night of fishing as everyone had reports of hookup's and landed fish. 

When it was all said and done, Tug won largest fish, Bum won Top 3, and TXMonster won Most Freckles ...er.....Spots.  Anyway, it was an awesome event with great attendance. 

As the yaks made their way out of the water, Nat stands over DV8's stringer with his stomach growling. 









As a side note, Dean and I made it back to Richmond, he took two fish back to Louisa and I took two to my fillet table. My wife saw the stringer with my three on it and got a little excited because she and I will be on the water some this coming weekend and she hopes to get into some Red's as well. I made quick work of filleting the fish and getting the fillet's into the fridge. BTW, blackend Redfish and Lemon Pepper Redfish taste GREAT!!!! 

Special thanks to Beachbum and Surfies for setting up a fantastic event. Good to see everyone on the water and I look forward to seeing you all again soon.


----------



## stuck on shore (Mar 28, 2005)

So once a month POL decides to make dents in the red drum population in lynnhaven inlet?


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

damn drunkin fish killers


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

stuck on shore said:


> So once a month POL decides to make dents in the red drum population in lynnhaven inlet?


nah, we make a dent on a different species at a different location monthly


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

stuck on shore said:


> So once a month POL decides to make dents in the red drum population in lynnhaven inlet?


Nope. Once a month POL decides to have a tourney. As a club we have no "Club" opinion on C&R vs. C&K. Also we dont always target Red Drum. The last tourney was a flounder tourney. Many of the fish caught at this weekend tourney were released to be caught again (Speaking of which if you catch a monster with a nice 3/0 Circle hanging from it's lips, let me know since one of my broke the line). I can speak only for myself and say that I was very happy to have the family around the table for a nice serving of grilled Redfish and a nice cold beer. Heck the night was so nice I almost took a plate up to my kid's tree house to enjoy a Beer, a Filet and the view of the creek behind my house.:beer: However, that is because there are a few fish that I like to eat and Red's happen to be one of them. Striper too. Most others go back in the drink. 

If you want to, come out for next months tourney and you can choose to make a dent or not with us.  

Oh and sorry for posting the link uncdub. Forgot the rules.  Thanks for fixin it. 

Thom
FSHN_BRB


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work guys. Congrats.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Good report WTG! Nice:fishing:
How far do you have to carry your yak to the water at that launch there?


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

Awesome report. It was great fishing out there with you and I'm glad you shook the skunk off. I too have enjoyed my plunder: blackened on the grill. Delicious!!! I'm not quite sure what you meant there "stuck on shore" but if anyone has a problem with fishing and keeping less or equal to the legal limit, then take it up with the game warden. 

Here's a pic of some of the guys that left before you got there.










And here's half of my delicious plunder. My neighbors love me. :beer:


----------



## charliechurch (Nov 27, 2007)

It was a great night on the water. It seems like everyone got fish. Not everyone in the tourney kept fish either, it was based off of length so people could release there fish also.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Outstanding..... And there are few fish as yummy as redfish.. especially blackened on the grill on a nicely seasoned cast iron skillet!
I bet that was one heck of a fun gathering.. How long did yall fish?


----------



## charliechurch (Nov 27, 2007)

Launched at around 7 and came back in around 5 45 - 6ish.


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

eaglesfanguy said:


> Outstanding..... And there are few fish as yummy as redfish.. especially blackened on the grill on a nicely seasoned cast iron skillet!
> I bet that was one heck of a fun gathering.. How long did yall fish?


It was a great time! I'm not sure exactly how many of us were there. I'm guessing it was around 20 but don't quote me on that. It was the most fun that I've had in a long long time and I couldn't have hand picked a better group of guys to have with me.

I'm with you on the iron skillet. Condos and their "no grill" rules suck but my grill pan rocks!


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

Agent VA said:


> It was a great time! I'm not sure exactly how many of us were there. I'm guessing it was around 20 but don't quote me on that. It was the most fun that I've had in a long long time and I couldn't have hand picked a better group of guys to have with me.


Likewise Agent (erm REfish). It was a true pleasure fishing with you and DV8 and Nat, Tug, and Mr. Lynnhaven. I will be out again this weekend if you are interested. I may even have an extra vessel.


----------



## dafishguy (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey guys, I also had a great time. Stuck on Shore, sorry if you don't like to keep redfish. I caught 5, released 4 as one was gut hooked, so I kept some food for me family. I am going again tonight, probably release all unless gut hooked which is usually less than 1 in 10 with circle hooks. There is no better fightin fish than a Red in 1-2 foot of water and I truely enjoy the battle. Tis a pleasure to turn them back also. The Pirates is a great group of guys who just like to catch fish, but always stay within what the laws allow. I think eatin good is also part of the Pirate personality. ARRRRRGH


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

ARGHHHHHHH


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

man i wish thier were some yakanglers in the mid bay area like you guys(and redfish ). mickeg and i have been going on some trips one to broadkill river in del. and yesterday to KI. we had a great time even if mick and his brother couldn't stay in thier yaks LADL no fish to speak of mick got some short rock, i caught some ok WP.would like to get some guys together for some expiditions. some places like honga river, wachapreague, indian river and back bay oc.

fish now work later


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

surfnsam said:


> man i wish thier were some yakanglers in the mid bay area like you guys(and redfish ). mickeg and i have been going on some trips one to broadkill river in del. and yesterday to KI. we had a great time even if mick and his brother couldn't stay in thier yaks LADL no fish to speak of mick got some short rock, i caught some ok WP.would like to get some guys together for some expiditions. some places like honga river, wachapreague, indian river and back bay oc.
> 
> fish now work later


I have been thinking of going out and seeing what trouble I can get in at Wachapreague. Send me an email at [email protected] if you go. I would love to meet up with some folks and maybe bring some POL brethren over to a new area. Sounds like a blast. 

Let me know.

Thom


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

that sounds like a plan. hard to believe you would leave the reds and trout. fished with the wife at lesner and rudee in early may and got skunked. only had the old town dirigo tandem then and didn't feel like bringing it (wife), never listen to her again! heading to roosavelt inlet weekend after the 4th with the new redfish, nice ride but some storage issues. give us a couple a weeks notice if you hit the eastern shore to arange some place to stay, too old for fishing/driving marathon


----------

